# Can my wife work in UK? We are not UK citizens.



## bryan44 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello,

I am a citizen of the USA and my wife is a citizen of Thailand. We currently live and work in the USA. She is currently a permanent resident of the USA.

My company may send me to the UK to work. I know they will sponsor what ever visa is required, and I believe it will be a Tier 2 visa. My wife and I both work as engineers. My question is will my wife be able to work in the UK? I’m assuming I would qualify for a Tier 2 visa, and she would come to the UK as a dependent/spouse visa. What will she have to do in order to be able to legally work in the UK? Is there anything I can ask my company to do to help?

Thanks.


----------



## marcusb (Oct 6, 2008)

bryan44 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a citizen of the USA and my wife is a citizen of Thailand. We currently live and work in the USA. She is currently a permanent resident of the USA.
> 
> ...



If you get a Tier 2 Visa, your spouse gets the spouse visa which means they are free to enter the UK and work. Their right to stay in the UK is tied to your visa - so if your situation changes (e.g. lose your job or your visa is cancelled) then their right to work will also change.


----------



## Dan Crockett (Feb 27, 2010)

marcusb said:


> If you get a Tier 2 Visa, your spouse gets the spouse visa which means they are free to enter the UK and work. Their right to stay in the UK is tied to your visa - so if your situation changes (e.g. lose your job or your visa is cancelled) then their right to work will also change.


Couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## bryan44 (Feb 23, 2010)

marcusb said:


> If you get a Tier 2 Visa, your spouse gets the spouse visa which means they are free to enter the UK and work. Their right to stay in the UK is tied to your visa - so if your situation changes (e.g. lose your job or your visa is cancelled) then their right to work will also change.



Well, this is good to hear. I know that in the US the spouse would not be able to work. If someone has an H1B visa in the US, their spouse’s visa is a dependent visa and they are not able to work.


----------



## Little G (May 3, 2009)

Also, would recommend that your wife either return to the US every six months or obtain a re-entry permit to protect her green card status.

g


----------

